# Snufflehond



## MA-Caver (Aug 2, 2008)

G'wan boy sniff, sniff... good boy! Funny vid, a ninja dog if I ever saw one. 
http://www.qinetiq.nl/pivot/entry.php?id=2600&t=v2_mediapage_template.html


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2008)

That dog has a good life!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 2, 2008)

Lol!


----------

